# SKU011.CAB not found



## urtaz34 (Jan 27, 2005)

Every since I updated microsoft, every time I try to open excel and it wants to update it can not find this cab file. I have searched all CD's that I downloaded and still can't find it. Can anyone direct me to the file?


----------



## construk (Feb 14, 2005)

*Sku011.cab*

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;555203

I had a similar issue with trying to apply SP1 to Office 2003. The update asked me to find the file which I assumed was on the install CD. It was but for some reason the update could not find it. I found the KB above and it answered my question. I had deleted the MSOCache thinking what would I ever need that for. Well as the article states, updates to Office use this cache. Go figure. I followed the steps in the article but the LIS Tool had a failure while it was running. I had to remove/reinstall Office. A hastle but now I know not to delete any cache folders Office might create. Try the LIS Tool. It might work for you. I was building a domain amoung other things when all this occurred so you may have better luck.


----------

